# firefox vs ie smiley ?



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 10, 2006)

Okay, a while back someone had a smiley that was hugging the firefox logo and an IE logo came near and he pushed it away. Does anyone have that one ? I need it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2006)

The source: {http://img418.imageshack.us/img418/3202/mo9bu.gif}


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 12, 2006)

thank ya!  I love that smiley!


----------

